# My first casting



## DJBPenmaker (Jun 13, 2021)

A fellow penturner gave me a mold that he wasn't using which gave me the incentive to try some casting. Being unhappy with glitter distribution in bought blanks I decided to give it a go. Very happy indeed with the result. Photography doesn't seem to capture the real effect.


----------



## howsitwork (Jun 13, 2021)

Derek

thats nice work. How did you get the even distribution of glitter in the resin?

 I steer clear of glitter ever since out previous dog swallowed a whole,load and left little spangling presents in the garden. In the winter morning my son found a “spangly poo “ frozen and asked innocently if we could keep it because it looked so pretty?


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Jun 13, 2021)

howsitwork said:


> Derek
> 
> thats nice work. How did you get the even distribution of glitter in the resin?
> 
> I steer clear of glitter ever since out previous dog swallowed a whole,load and left little spangling presents in the garden. In the winter morning my son found a “spangly poo “ frozen and asked innocently if we could keep it because it looked so pretty?


Now that I've stopped laughing at your hilarious story.
 I thought back to when I tried turning a few of the circuit board blanks and how, when they are turned, the circuit board was magnified and seemed to fill the whole blank and so I painted the tube black, applied glue and carefully distributed holographic glitter around it and then cast in clear Pu. and the glitter appears to fill the whole blank.


----------



## magpens (Jun 13, 2021)

I've never heard of that particular casting resin ... Pu.


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Jun 13, 2021)

howsitwork said:


> Derek
> 
> thats nice work. How did you get the even distribution of glitter in the resin?
> 
> I steer clear of glitter ever since out previous dog swallowed a whole,load and left little spangling presents in the garden. In the winter morning my son found a “spangly poo “ frozen and asked innocently if we could keep it because it looked so pretty?


Now that I've stopped laughing at your hilarious story.
 I thought back to when I tried turning a few of the circuit board blanks and how, when they are turned, the circuit board was magnified and seemed to fill the whole blank and so I painted the tube black, applied glue and carefully distributed holographic glitter around it and then cast in clear Pu. and the glitter appears to fill the whole blank.
Derek


magpens said:


> I've never heard of that particular casting resin ... Pu.


Sorry, that's Polyester (I was just checking if anyone was paying attention)


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 13, 2021)

The pen and experiment came out well. Need to keep them coming now.


----------



## PatrickR (Jun 13, 2021)

you figured out the best way to do it on the first time. Any other way is rather hit and miss.


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Jun 13, 2021)

jttheclockman said:


> The pen and experiment came out well. Need to keep them coming now.


Hmmm another bottomless pit to dive into. I've already ordered more stuff and I want to try other castings now. I'm doomed.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jun 13, 2021)

DJBPenmaker said:


> Hmmm another bottomless pit to dive into. I've already ordered more stuff and I want to try other castings now. I'm doomed.


 It is amazing how this hobby just grows on us and that little round tube can cause such problems and joy all at the same time. Good luck.


----------



## JohnU (Jun 13, 2021)

DJBPenmaker said:


> Pu….   Sorry, that's Polyester (I was just checking if anyone was paying attention)


I think “PU” is a very accurate name for polyester resin! …. Since it stinks so much!   Also,  congrats on your first cast!  Looks great!


----------



## DJBPenmaker (Jun 13, 2021)

jttheclockman said:


> The pen and experiment came out well. Need to keep them coming now.


Hmmm another bottomless pit to dive into. I've already ordered more stuff and I want to try other castings now. I'm doomed


JohnU said:


> I think “PU” is a very accurate name for polyester resin! …. Since it stinks so much!   Also,  congrats on your first cast!  Looks great!


Thank you and yes you sure are correct


----------



## howsitwork (Jun 13, 2021)

DJBPenmaker said:


> Hmmm another bottomless pit to dive into. I've already ordered more stuff and I want to try other castings now. I'm doomed
> 
> Thank you and yes you sure are correct


and many thanks for  the simple and brilliant solution to glitter distribution


----------

